# Jonathan, you are a celebrity... :D



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Donnie too!

:thumbup:










.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice !!!

Jon, where did you get that pic? Is it a snapshot of a video? If yes, then link please...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dencoop said:


> Nice !!!
> 
> Jon, where did you get that pic? Is it a snapshot of a video? If yes, then link please...


Aren't these priceless?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> Aren't these priceless?


Yes they are!!! I love both those guys !!! They are great, especially putting up with me and all my questions, requests... Every 3-6 month... Lol


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Jon - 

You captured both of us at our finest moments :thumbup:. Doesn't Donnie look adorable with his orchid in the background . 

You would think the flowers would make him peaceful, but he appears so angry at me. I looked shocked that he's mad at me for beating his track record (before deducting the cone violations ).

I had forgotten about those videos. BMW Group University is coming down at the begining of November to shoot new videos regarding best practices for delivery. They'll probably have that one on PKOD at the begining of the year.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I-Won-Today said:


> Jon -
> 
> You captured both of us at our finest moments :thumbup:. Doesn't Donnie look adorable with his orchid in the background .
> 
> ...


We've got to start getting you guys out to Bimmerfest events again!

And please make sure to mention *Bimmerfest.com* as a resource in addition to CCA in the new PKOD videos!!

:angel:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Jon Shafer said:


> We've got to start getting you guys out to Bimmerfest events again!
> 
> And please make sure to mention *Bimmerfest.com* as a resource in addition to CCA in the new PKOD videos!!
> 
> :angel:


Definitely need to find time to attend the Bimmerfest events! With the demand and volume we've been putting through the last couple of years, I haven't been able to get out to attend anything.


----------

